# does anybody know of a book with many stories about Christians' conversions?



## bpkantor (May 6, 2012)

Hi all. I was wondering if anyone knew of any books that simply contain many stories about people being born again. This would be helpful for me.

Thanks,
--Ben


----------



## Don Kistler (May 6, 2012)

"A Token For Children" by James Janeway and Cotton Mather is just such a book.


----------



## baron (May 6, 2012)

There is: The Truth Set Us Free. Twenty former nuns tell their stories of God's amazing grace edited by Richard Bennett with Mary Hertel.

Amazon.com: The truth Set Us Free by Richard bennett: Kindle Store


----------



## Peairtach (May 6, 2012)

He Found Me: Evangelical Press: 9781871676440: Amazon.com: Books

Mainly Scottish. Actually published by Christian Focus (CFP) in the late '80s to mid '90s.

There may be more such books in the biography section of CFP
CFP | Biography at Christian Focus Publications | Books with the Real Message


----------



## Beau Michel (May 13, 2012)

If I recall J.C.Ryle Christian Leaders of the 18th Century has many conversion stories as well as Joseph Tracy The Great Awakening.


----------



## Sviata Nich (May 13, 2012)

I Once Was Lost: What Postmodern Skeptics Taught Us About Their Path to Jesus.

I have it, but have yet to read it so I don't know if its any good.


----------

